# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Baykal-Yazıcıoğlu ve tasfiye operasyonu

## bozok

*Baykal-Yazıcıoğlu ve tasfiye operasyonu*



Olayları, olguları tahlil ederken, doğal ki herkes bulunduğu yerden tarif ediyor. 

Deniz Baykal’ın istifası “*Milli Mesele*”haline geldi!

Teori , tahlil bu minvalde sürüp gidiyor. Zaten Deniz Baykal da skandalı başka türlü izah etmek yerine, kalktı komplo ile açıklamaya çalıştı.

İnanan inandı, inanmayan da Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yaptığını yaptı.

Türkiye’nin eksen kaymasına direnen sıklet aktörlerinden önemli bir isim de Deniz Baykal…

üzellikle AKP’nin Kürt açılımına(ABD’nin) ayak diretmesi, ulus devlette ısrar etmesi tasfiye girişimine haklılık kazandırdığı yorumu yapılıyor.

Bu görüşü önce Abdullah ücalan dillendirdi:

“*Devlet dediğimiz de iki kesimdir. Birinci kesimi Kürt sorunun çözümünden yana olan bir kesim. Diğeri de çözümü istemeyen mevcut durumdan memnun olan bir devlettir. Bunlar da kendi içlerinde çatışma içindedir. Baykal, Kürt sorununun çözümü önünde engel olduğu için, yaşanan olay, devlet içinde çözüm isteyen kesimin Baykal’a müdahalesidir. Baykal öyle tek başına bir kişi değildir, güçlüdürler. Devlet Baykal’ı durduramadığı, engelleyemediği için böyle bir şeye başvurdu. Ama Baykal, hodri meydan diyor, savaşa devam edeceğini, durmayacağını söylüyor. Bunda başarılı olup olmayacağını da bilmiyorum. Baykal dediğimiz bir kişi değildir. Bunlar geniş bir ekipten oluşuyorlar*.”

Aynı kanaatte olan bir başka isim de Star Gazetesi yazarı Mahir Kaynak oldu:

"*Bir ülkede etnik bir sorun varsa bu siyasi tercihlerin ideolojik temelde değil etnik temelde yapıldığını gösterir. üare insanları soyları ile değil düşünceleriyle farklılaştırmaktır. Türkiye’de Kürtlerin yarısı AKP’ye oy verirken diğer yarısı etnik bir partiye yöneliyor. Oysa bunların sol partiye gitmesi gerekirdi. Bunu yapamayan sol olduğu iddiasındaki parti önemli bir misyonunu yapamamış sayılır ve liderinden başlayarak değişir. Bundan sonraki aşamada etnik çatışmada karşı tarafı temsil eden hareketin tasfiyesi ya da doğal şartlar içinde erimesi beklenir*.”

üözümlemeler birbirinin ikizi…

Bu tahlilleri doğru kabul edersek, bambaşka bir mecraya savrulmak işten bile değil.

Merhum Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun müphem helikopter kazası…

Tasfiye operasyonu muydu sorusunu sormayı gerektiriyor.

Bakın Yazıcıoğlu’nu hemen AKP safında mevziiye sokuverdiler. Ergenekon’un gizli tanığı olduğu iddiaları ortaya atıldı.

Ya tam tersi ise Kürt açılımı denen süreç; önemli siyasi aktörlerin nasıl ve hangi yöntemle olursa olsun tasfiyesini amaçlıyorsa?

Merhum Yazıcıoğlu, yaşasaydı “Kürt Açılımına” karşı izleyeceği politika ne olurdu!

Karşı mı çıkardı, destekler miydi?

Kendisini iyi tanıyanların yaptıkları değerlendirme “*açılıma şiddetle karşı çıkacağı”* şeklinde...

Anlaşılan Kürt açılım süreci önündeki engelleri ne pahasına olursa olsun kaldırma kararlılığı içinde yürüyor.

Baykal’ın çekilmesi ile birlikte BDP’nin de CHP’yi yeniden gündeme alması ve yüksek sesle bunu dillendirmesi oldukça manalı…

Mademki hadise sadece uçkur meselesi değildi; hal böyleyse Deniz Baykal’ın istifası taktik açıdan da olsa yanlıştı…


*Necdet PEKMEZCİ* / AVAZTüRK / 15.5.2010

----------

